
A Delayed Camera to Help You Practice - tomlum
https://www.onemoretry.app/
======
exclipy
Cool, I had the same idea!
[https://replaymirror.com/](https://replaymirror.com/)

------
cocktailpeanuts
This is genius. Congrats. Such a simple yet powerful idea.

------
tanseydavid
Great work -- thanks for sharing the results!

